# Budgerigars.co.uk



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone know why Budgerigars.co.uk has gone offline.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Blimey I spend alot of time on there wonder whats happened if I find out I'll let you know


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone got any more news on this site. Im getting withdrawl symptoms


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Nope cant find out a thing I know they had a new owner a few months ago.It was such a popular site


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes i remember the new owner starting. (had a thought) i will go to barries website and see if there is anything on there.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Nothing on the website but i have emailed barrie


----------



## wolf king (Sep 3, 2010)

marianne made a new forum  . Not sure what happened. barrie said he thought it may have been reported and john then shut it down. quite rude if you ask me though, no warning at all. the site was very popular and had formed a community.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

wolf king said:


> marianne made a new forum  Budgerigars Forum - Home[/url]. Not sure what happened. barrie said he thought it may have been reported and john then shut it down. quite rude if you ask me though, no warning at all. the site was very popular and had formed a community.


Thanks wolf king just joined great:thumbup:


----------



## mariannemarlow (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for joining the new forum guys. If you know of any old members then please pass it on!

Marianne


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*Please note that at Pet Forums we do allow you to post links to other pet related websites and other websites in general in your signature. We do not however allow members to create threads with the sole purpose of advertising their website. If you wish to promote your website, please contact us regarding our advertising opportunities.

We do not allow members to advertise other pet community websites which are in competition with this website either via the forum or via pm. This includes in your signature and via visitor messages, anyone repeatedly caught doing this after a warning will be banned permanently from our forums.*


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry didn't mean to offend. 
I did not realise that it was in competition as it is a bird keeping site.


----------

